# Highest THC percentage ever?



## BennyC (Mar 4, 2008)

i have been a member for quite some time, and i remeber someone saying that theres someguy who created a sunstance containing 99% THC. I rememeber him also saying that normal marijuana has about 15-30% THC, Hash has somewhere between 50-60% THC, and honey oil has 60-80% THC but i couldn't imagine 99% could be real or even 90%. please straighten this myth up for me thanks


----------



## dululsch (Mar 5, 2008)

that mustve been the same guy who said growning your plant  upside down with the light on the floor "drains" the resin to the buds....


----------



## godtea (Mar 5, 2008)

99% means only 1% is plant material .
Sounds like "The Blob"
According to Mandala their Satori was measured at 28% recently .
That's supposed to be a record .
Don't believe everything you read.
If he's talking some sort of extract ,I assume you can get 99% useing fractional distillation .But it's not a simple process


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey godtea, you have my interest up.  What is fractional distillation?  I never heard of it, do you have a link with some info?


----------



## godtea (Mar 5, 2008)

Fractional distilation is the same process that is used in refinig petrolium
You control the temp. to boil off impurities which vaporize at a lower temp.than the substance you desire.
Then you raise the temp till it's at the temp that your desired product vaporizes and distill said product from the remaining residue .
This is a very rough explanation but I hope it ansewers your question

Look it up on wikipedia they have a diagram of a glassware apparatus


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> 99% means only 1% is plant material .
> Sounds like "The Blob"
> According to Mandala their Satori was measured at 28% recently .
> That's supposed to be a record .
> ...


 
I dont know about 28% but I do know that even the big fan leaves are covered with trichomes on the edges. I will put some new pics up tonight of close ups to show you the trichome content, at 4 weeks flowering it is crazy.


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2008)

it is possible to synthezize delta 9 thc. it appears almost clear, thick, very much like vaseolene. extraction will propabaly not reach 99%. process is quite volitale.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 5, 2008)

i thought it had a name or something, it looked kinda like glue, also it won an award in high times. *%$& this *****  i hate my memory or lack of lol


----------



## BennyC (Mar 14, 2008)

i found out what it was lol..... its budder lol wow


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like a myth to me. Some good dope gets me plenty high anyways. I would like to get ahold of that 28% though. That could be fun. Take care all.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 14, 2008)

Last I was aware of,
   Ice was the big holder of the Title, "Most THC"  tell me that this is wishful thinking, I can take it. Did you ever see some of the pics of this plant all covered with crystals ?  Man, it almost looks un-natural to me.
13_ice.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Detox (May 3, 2008)

Normal weed used to have between 4-8% THC about 20 years ago but know because of all the crossing of potent strands with each other to increase the THC content but nowadays normal weed has between 7-15% with hashish being anywhere from 13% to the highest i have heard of is 55%. Hash oil is around 50-67% i would say and budder 80-99.6%
budder is great stuff 
i personally dont smoke that much anymore cause my memorey is messed but once a day i still smoke to relax
u should try it


----------



## goneindawind (May 3, 2008)

found thiss on da net wanted to share
New hash and new shops hit Vancouver 
by Pete Brady (03 May, 2004) Potency and convenience from feisty cafe owners

As Vancouver morphs into Vansterdam and the city's transformation to a North American Amsterdam becomes more and more obvious, visitors are finding it easier than ever to enjoy a high vacation.

Despite the crippling fires, apparently caused by arson, that recently damaged or destroyed the Hastings Street cannabusinesses that most made Vancouver feel like Amsterdam, entrepreneurs and activists are creating new cannabis enclaves in different parts of Vancouver.

After many months of struggling to get business licenses and to complete renovations on their building, the folks who created the Canadian Sanctuary Society and Da Kine Smoke and Beverage Shop are finally debuting the latest pot cafe to hit the local market.

"We've created a place where people can benefit from a medical cannabis environment," explains Carol, one of the co-founders of the trendy shop, located at 1018 Commercial Drive in Vancouver. "We're here to provide glass, medical assistance, music, fun, and information to tourists and locals."

During the first week that the cafe has been open, it was visited by a dedicated and fearless canna-inventor who calls himself BudderKing. He was carrying a kit that included a butane torch. The kit facilitates the use of a new hashish product called "budder."

Budder is a light green compound made entirely from cannabis buds that scoops easily and is best inhaled by itself from a hot knife or coal.

It produces an initial rush that appears to be stronger than any other cannabis product on the market, has a unique flavor, and produces a THC-rich high that is clear, psychedelic, and long-lasting.

BudderKing is ready to debut his product on the world market. He hopes that Budder will take its place alongside, if not above, the legendary Bubblehash product that took the hashish world by storm several years ago.

Carol says that products like Budder are harm reduction methods that allow people to medicate quickly and with maximum effect. She says Da Kine is fortunate to attract people who are cannabis innovators.

She explains that BudderKing has given her scientific test results showing that Budder is extremely pure and contains very high levels of THC, which is the most sought-after cannabinoid.

Products like Budder will be available only at Da Kine, she says.

The new cafe looks to be a gathering point for activists, cannabis lovers, and tourists. Other pot cafes are not so up front about their services as Da Kine, but people "in the know" can find the cafes, and are often able to purchase cannabis as easily as if the cafes were coffeeshops in Holland.

"We've had a lot of fun trying to get our business concept to be approved by the city inspectors," Carol says, exhaling a hit of Budder. "We didn't lie to them. We explained our dedication to medicine and to our customers. Some of them have been very supportive of our idea, even giving us tips on how to make this work better for everyone. It could only happen in Vansterdam."

For security reasons, Carol says that Da Kine does not yet have a website, email, or phone contact.

"We know people will want to talk to us about Budder and becoming a member of Da Kine, but we feel it's important to meet people face to face in Vancouver rather than talk to them on the Net or by phone," she explains. "Commercial Drive is a fun part of town. We've got the gourmet food stores and a good feeling going here. When you're in town, come see us. We can talk about Budder, and explain how the Sanctuary Society works for people interested in fine medicines and accesories."


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 3, 2008)

cool... I'll have to go check it out some time...


----------



## HVHY (May 4, 2008)

i heard something about a scientist here in california cracking the genetic code to make MJ produce higher quantities of THC. but i havent heared of any thing recently and what i heard was a couple months old.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

thats awesome i wish our govt. was as laid back as theirs


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

ours being usa theirs being canada. go canada! thats awesome


----------

